# Exploring the Options



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We are visiting the Alcala Real area in June this year with a view to looking at property for a permanent move to Spain. We have contacted an estate agent and they are going to help with viewings etc. With such a big move it maybe better to rent first and get to know the area bfroe buying outright. Can anyone point us in the right direction for rental properties?

If the right property did become available we may decide to start a B & B, yes we are aware of the credit crisis and the struggle to make a sucess of a new start business but can anyone give a bit of advice on this idea - it would be 2009 before we had anything ready for guests.

Thanks for reading and any advice will be very welcome.

Alan & Linda


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> We are visiting the Alcala Real area in June this year with a view to looking at property for a permanent move to Spain. We have contacted an estate agent and they are going to help with viewings etc. With such a big move it maybe better to rent first and get to know the area bfroe buying outright. Can anyone point us in the right direction for rental properties?
> 
> If the right property did become available we may decide to start a B & B, yes we are aware of the credit crisis and the struggle to make a sucess of a new start business but can anyone give a bit of advice on this idea - it would be 2009 before we had anything ready for guests.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I would recomend you rent for at least a year, as property prices are still falling.
As for the area you are talking about, I don't know it at all sorry.
Your business idea is viable, but the competition is likely to be high, so if you do it, then I would think you need to price the rooms lower than the rest.

Hope that helps, Dave


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmmm, not deepest expat or tourist country. Setting up and running a B&B (call it Casa Rural for street cred) involves (no surprise!) plenty of red tape in Spain. A friend has done it not too far from you in Córdoba province and another one has a superb country retreat near Ronda, Málaga.  I am sure if you use my name with Andy/Pauli and Amanda they will be happy to give some professional pointers.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We have a Bed and Breakfast about an hour from Alcala, last year was quite busy, but this year there isn't much about despite us lowering our prices. If you want a Bed and Breakfast for your sole income i wouldn't advise it!!!!


----------



## ustjim (Mar 22, 2009)

*exploring the opitions*



Cazzy said:


> We have a Bed and Breakfast about an hour from Alcala, last year was quite busy, but this year there isn't much about despite us lowering our prices. If you want a Bed and Breakfast for your sole income i wouldn't advise it!!!!


Hi Cazzy, am interested in spending some time in Spain, I spent two years in Zaragozza, at the USAFB in 1959/60, and now that I am retired, am thinking of viisiting Spain and deciding whether it would be a good place to spend a few months or longer.
Any info you might be willing to share would be welcomed.
Thanks,
ustjim


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> We are visiting the Alcala Real area in June this year with a view to looking at property for a permanent move to Spain. We have contacted an estate agent and they are going to help with viewings etc. With such a big move it maybe better to rent first and get to know the area bfroe buying outright. Can anyone point us in the right direction for rental properties?
> 
> If the right property did become available we may decide to start a B & B, yes we are aware of the credit crisis and the struggle to make a sucess of a new start business but can anyone give a bit of advice on this idea - it would be 2009 before we had anything ready for guests.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan & Linda

We run a small B&B just inland from Gandia and have for the last 2 years, by all means feel free to email me if you want to know about our setup.

How successful such a project will be for you depends on how much money you need to make. The area doesn't need to be surrounded by Brits to be successful. On the contrary, we have had a lot of custom from those wanting to experience the real Spain!

Our website link is in our signature, have a look around it and if I can offer advice I will.

Good luck

Neil


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Isn't it great when people like Neil and Cazzy are prepared to give first-hand advice. It's why I love forums!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

ustjim said:


> Hi Cazzy, am interested in spending some time in Spain, I spent two years in Zaragozza, at the USAFB in 1959/60, and now that I am retired, am thinking of viisiting Spain and deciding whether it would be a good place to spend a few months or longer.
> Any info you might be willing to share would be welcomed.
> Thanks,
> ustjim


Spain's great if there is anything you want to ask please PM me


----------



## ustjim (Mar 22, 2009)

*Exploring the opitions*



Cazzy said:


> Spain's great if there is anything you want to ask please PM me


Thanks to Cazzy and Neilmac, as I get my questions in decent order in a day or so, I will post you people again.
Thanks to all and will be back in touch Tuesday or Wed.
thanks again


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Alan Huyton said:


> We are visiting the Alcala Real area in June this year with a view to looking at property for a permanent move to Spain.



Got a very good estate agent website client based in that area if you want a recommendation. Husband and wife team and genuinely good people.
PM me if you want to know any more.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess Alan and Linda will need a site for their Casa Rural. Know anybody who can make one Xtreme?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I guess Alan and Linda will need a site for their Casa Rural. Know anybody who can make one Xtreme?


I'm sure we could see them allright Steve!


----------

